# Function Mapping ESU units



## mdenim (Feb 2, 2021)

Im using a LokPilot XL4 (without a lokprogrammer or software). I am struggling to make sense of the instructions from ESU on function mapping tables and how the conditions block etc work together. I have no problem programming the CV's one by one for the limited uses Im using this chip for, but haven't proceeded much further than these tables.

I know its cumbersome, but at this moment after finishing wiring im getting into mapping servo parameters, and all the brightness and output functions of the decoder lights and smoke units. Any help would be lovely. Im missing I think a key piece in how the CV mapping works.

ESU isn't open for about another week to answer questions so Im trying to put together a missing piece to make sense of assigning the function outputs to buttons. Ive managed to setup functions 1+2 and changed brightnesses and pulses and such, just nothing further.


Cheers!


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

All I can recommend is that you study the manual and the examples provided until it "clicks". One key to recognize is that each CV from 257 through 511 is used to read or write multiple program settings. That is why CVs 257 through 511 repeat in the first screen shot you've attached which is the Function Mapping Table. The meaning of the setting you read or write depends on the value you program into the "index CVs" which are CVs 31 and 32.

The decoder can recognize up to 32 different combinations of input configurations that will result in some combination of real output, logical output, and/or virtual function. These are the "32 mapping lines" to which the ESU manual refers. The decoder steps through the 32 mapping lines "...several 100 times per second." to check if the input block conditions are met. The decoder will perform the output functions in the line if the input block conditions are true. The decoder then steps to and checks the input conditions in the next mapping line in the table. Note that not all mapping lines need to be programmed. If a particular line's input block CVs all contain zeros, the input condition is never met and the decoder goes on to check the next line in the table. The bullet points on page 51 of the manual explain this.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

mdenim said:


> Im using a LokPilot XL4 (without a lokprogrammer or software). I am struggling to make sense of the instructions from ESU on function mapping tables and how the conditions block etc work together. I have no problem programming the CV's one by one for the limited uses Im using this chip for, but haven't proceeded much further than these tables.
> 
> I know its cumbersome, but at this moment after finishing wiring im getting into mapping servo parameters, and all the brightness and output functions of the decoder lights and smoke units. Any help would be lovely. Im missing I think a key piece in how the CV mapping works.
> 
> ...


Hi - I'm an LGB Dealer and Authorized Service Center and also install DCC Sound Decoders into LGB locomotives for customers: ESU; Massoth; Soundtraxx; LGB; Marklin; Phoenix; Piko. The ESU decoders are very complex and a challenge to configure so it's best to use a ESU LokProgrammer to do so. The mapping process is very easy then and you can assign an AUX to the specific F Key you want to use for the device, including assignment to the F0 Headlight and F0 Taillight function. There may be a way to use multiple CVs to program a device but some things like installing a Massoth Pulsed Smoke Unit onto the ESU LokSound 5XL sound decoders I use would be impossible without using the LokProgrammer. I sell them here in the States for $145.


----------



## mdenim (Feb 2, 2021)

phils2um said:


> All I can recommend is that you study the manual and the examples provided until it "clicks". One key to recognize is that each CV from 257 through 511 is used to read or write multiple program settings. That is why CVs 257 through 511 repeat in the first screen shot you've attached which is the Function Mapping Table. The meaning of the setting you read or write depends on the value you program into the "index CVs" which are CVs 31 and 32.
> 
> The decoder can recognize up to 32 different combinations of input configurations that will result in some combination of real output, logical output, and/or virtual function. These are the "32 mapping lines" to which the ESU manual refers. The decoder steps through the 32 mapping lines "...several 100 times per second." to check if the input block conditions are met. The decoder will perform the output functions in the line if the input block conditions are true. The decoder then steps to and checks the input conditions in the next mapping line in the table. Note that not all mapping lines need to be programmed. If a particular line's input block CVs all contain zeros, the input condition is never met and the decoder goes on to check the next line in the table. The bullet points on page 51 of the manual explain this.



Well great news, you were absolutely right. The level of CV's and mapping needed was too extensive to physically do without the Lokprogrammer. I picked one up, changing my original plan to not. haha. So now the problem is the ESU Lokprogrammer wont update may ESU Lokpilot XL V4.0

It just says its updating the firmware upon startup, yet never does. It does read the decoder, so I know it is communicating. Theres no sound either so it should be pretty straight forward. Ive called the retailer and ESU with no advice sadly. Troubleshooting is as follows:


Tried in Windows XP, 7, 8, & 10
Only able to Read decoder not write/update
Tried ALL Lokprogrammer software versions with and without updates
Ive tried resetting decoder (both through lokprogrammer, CV8, etc
Correct drivers are showing and installed, and again reads the unit.
Factory Function controls work through the Lokprogrammer Drivers cab virtual buttons
CV 8 reset through my POM Lenz LH101 just gives an error, yet will operate functions as the Lokprogrammer

The failure seems to simply be, it will not accept writing of any updates, firmware, software, or CV's.
And finally under the supported list for Lokprogrammer is the versions of this decoder:

Supported: 4.8.9156
My Lokpilot XL 4.0: 4.8.9155

So I imagine it wont take edits or updates because the difference of this. So in a catch 22 as im unable to update the factory sent chip- yet the factory sent chip is not compatible.


Any ideas from you wise and crafty gents?


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

mdenim said:


> Well great news, you were absolutely right. The level of CV's and mapping needed was too extensive to physically do without the Lokprogrammer. I picked one up, changing my original plan to not. haha. So now the problem is the ESU Lokprogrammer wont update may ESU Lokpilot XL V4.0
> 
> It just says its updating the firmware upon startup, yet never does. It does read the decoder, so I know it is communicating. Theres no sound either so it should be pretty straight forward. Ive called the retailer and ESU with no advice sadly. Troubleshooting is as follows:
> 
> ...


Go to the ESU Website, Downloads, and download the latest software update version for the LokProgrammer.......the latest update version was just posted a couple days ago. Then install the update to your LokProgrammer and then try to use it. I was having problems installing certain sound files into ESU LokSound 5XL sound decoders and couldn't figure out why. Turns out I was using a very old version of the LokProgrammer software and the unit kept telling me upon startup that no updates were available. After I installed the latest version the LokProgrammer worked like a charm.


----------



## mdenim (Feb 2, 2021)

Thats what I was hoping too, great find- but unfortunately I already had the latest Lokprogrammer version installed:

5.1.3 from the 4/29/21 release date you mentioned.

So since then Ive been uninstalling and reinstalling older and older hoping a version would work. Right now still only reading decoders. Error on write sadly


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

You shouldn't have to do that. Sounds like you have a defective LokProgrammer or a defective decoder. Frankly, I've tried to install two different LokPilot XL V4 decoders into an LGB Stainz locomotive using the LokProgrammer. I never could get the motor settings to work well with the Stainz' Buhler motor......even used CV54=0 and F1 and still didn't operate well in DC Analog operating mode. My customer only uses DC Analog layout. I finally gave up and instead installed a Massoth XL DCC/DC Locomotive Decoder which works great. Not sure the LokPilot XL V4 is designed to work well in Analog, at least with Buhler motors. 

that can be returned to ESU LLC USA in PA for warranty service.


----------



## mdenim (Feb 2, 2021)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> You shouldn't have to do that. Sounds like you have a defective LokProgrammer or a defective decoder. Frankly, I've tried to install two different LokPilot XL V4 decoders into an LGB Stainz locomotive using the LokProgrammer. I never could get the motor settings to work well with the Stainz' Buhler motor......even used CV54=0 and F1 and still didn't operate well in DC Analog operating mode. My customer only uses DC Analog layout. I finally gave up and instead installed a Massoth XL DCC/DC Locomotive Decoder which works great. Not sure the LokPilot XL V4 is designed to work well in Analog, at least with Buhler motors.
> 
> that can be returned to ESU LLC USA in PA for warranty service.


Thats what I was afraid of. Im sorry to hear that you had troubles too. I really just wanted this unit specifically to add more accessories, and control all the extra smoke units for FN3 loco. Unless I go all out, I just don't need a big loksound even with the extra features. 

But now I just need one that works. It seems like its "trying" to update the firmware, to then allow it to work correctly, but it never finishes.

Its the same no matter if I use the newest or oldest software.

And the final nail in the coffin was I waited about a month to get that LokPilot over here in Scotland, as Im here for the year for work- and cant send it back to PA without an excessive expense of which I should just buy a new decoder.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't realize you were located in Great Britain. The ESU LLC in PA handles warranty work only for the USA. The ESU support for Europe I believe is in Germany but there should be an ESU Dealer someplace locally there that should be able to help you. In the meantime, as you state, there quickest solution would be to buy another new decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Zimo decoders and found that sometimes the only CV that can be written is the lock CV. This prevents writing of all CV's except the lock CV. I do not know about other manufacturers if they have this capability, but could be the problem.


----------

